# ?Neu enkodieren mit Magix Video deluxe 2007?



## Power-NRW (22. März 2007)

Hallo Zusammen,

Karneval ist zwar schon gelaufen, aber für mich noch immer ein Thema. Ich hatte die komplette Veranstaltung, die sich über zwei Tage hinzog, auf Video aufgenommen. Da im Faschingsverein und bei weiteren Einwohnern unserer Gemeinde ein reges Interesse an den Aufzeichnungen bestand, entschloss ich mich dazu es noch zu verfeinern. Nach meinen Recherchen schien mir Magix Video deluxe 2007 geeignet zu sein.
Bislang hat auch alles sehr gut geklappt und die erste DVD ist auch schon fertig. Nun bin ich aber auf einen Schreibfehler in einem Fließtext gestoßen. Ich habe nun diesen Rechtschreibfehler korrigiert und möchte die DVD neu brennen. Muss ich nun die kompletten einzelnen Videos neu enkodieren lassen?  
Gibt es da nicht irgendwo ein kleines Häckchen, damit nur dies kleine Änderung neu gmacht werden muss?
Es ist der Anfangstext zur Begrüßung, also wie es das Wort schon sagt, ganz am Anfang der DVD.  
Hoffe konnte mich allgemeinverständlich Ausdrücken und mir kann jemand helfen. Das komplette enkodieren würde mich nämlich wieder Stunden an Zeit kosten.

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Boucher (23. März 2007)

Hi, 

es müßte eine Einstellung geben die "Smart Rendering" heißt.

Weiß grad nicht ob das nur bei SVCD ging oder auch bei DVD. Mußt mal ins Brenn-Menü gehen, DVD anklicken und dann auf Eigenschaften gehen. Da müßet es ganz unten stehen.
Ich schaue heute nochmal nach.


----------



## Power-NRW (23. März 2007)

Hallo Boucher,

mit der Vermutung lagst Du richtig, Danke! Wobei ich jetzt aber nicht sagen kann, ob es auch funktioniert hätte. Es hat sich jetzt erledigt. Ich war mir mit einigen Leuten bei uns etwas uneinig bezüglich der engl. Rechtschreibung. Nun ja, man hat sich jetzt einigen können und der Text bleibt wie er ist.

Bis dann...
Andreas


----------

